# Turn signal problem



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

'98 Sentra

We were having issues with our dash/tail lights fuse blowing randomly and took it to the mechanic. they figured out it was a bad ground on the stereo, but they must have done something goofy to the turn signal while they were working. We didn't take it back because honestly, we were pissed that we'd already brought it back 4 times for the same problem. (We don't go to that mechanic anymore, don't worry.)

So now we're stuck with this weird turn signal thing. The passengers side will blink really fast as if a bulb is burned out (but they're fine), but then really slow if the headlights are turned on. I tried looking in the manual but wiring diagrams confuse the hell out of me :loser: 

what might cause this? I'm guessing they reversed a solenoid or something, but don't know where the turn signal stuff is, and which one to look at.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Tavel said:


> '98 Sentra
> 
> We were having issues with our dash/tail lights fuse blowing randomly and took it to the mechanic. they figured out it was a bad ground on the stereo, but they must have done something goofy to the turn signal while they were working. We didn't take it back because honestly, we were pissed that we'd already brought it back 4 times for the same problem. (We don't go to that mechanic anymore, don't worry.)
> 
> ...


What bulbs are alight when the turn signal is running fast and slow ?


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

Both lights, front and back, and the indicator on the dashboard flash. 

When the headlights are on, the headlights and all the parking lights are on. 

And like i said, very quickly when the headlights are off, and then very slowly when the headlights are on. 

I just realized this could even be caused from someone swapping the terminals on one of the bulbs, so i'm gonna go check that out.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Tavel said:


> Both lights, front and back, and the indicator on the dashboard flash.
> 
> When the headlights are on, the headlights and all the parking lights are on.
> 
> ...


check the grounds on each of the bulb holders as well.
also look at the brake lights, with parking lights on and off, may give you a clue if the problem is at the rear of the car.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

The grounds seem fine and the lights all work properly...except the turn signal. This is baffling.


----------

